# Suggest good holywood movie to test out Psb image series speakers



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Any suggestion to test out psb image speakers


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Oblivion. Great audio, perfect for testing your speakers and your sub(s).


----------



## Aundudel25 (Dec 13, 2013)

Both Sherlock Holmes movies. Good test for your center because to me Downey mumbles most of his lines throughout both movies but with a great center you should be able to understand it.

Also there's one part in the first movie where after he cuts off the rat's tail Lord Blackwood's voice circles around the room. Good to check and see if his voice changes from surrounds to mains


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ironman 2


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

The final bank robbery and resulting shoot out makes for an impressive listening event.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Matrix will give your speakers a good workout. Also U-571.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Holy wood movies that might test well:

Noah
The Ten Commandments
The Passion of the Christ
Ben-Hur
Left Behind
Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Master and commander. "Under attack". (Chapter 3? Can't remember.) SO intense!
Pearl Harbor
Dark knight
All the iron man films
How to train your dragon
T-Rex scene from Peter Jackson's King Kong
Pretty much all Pixar movies
...at least 2000 others I can't think of right now!


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

Dark knight rises has been my goto BR.


----------

